

An entrepreneur that 'hates selling' is doomed to be a failed entrepreneur. - marklittlewood
http://thebln.com/2009/04/inventor-or-salesperson-the-best-are-both/

======
yardie
No one hates selling. People just hate selling crap. I used to work in a
retailer when I was a kid and hated the job, hated the products we had to
"push", and hated everything about the company.

Now, I make stuff, I don't do sales but I don't mind talking about my work.
I'm probably not a good salesman, the people that do it are really good at it.
There are entrepeneurs that love what they do and it shows in their pitch and
there are entrepeneurs that love money and could sell water to a fish. I like
the first kind, the later can drown.

If you are an entrepeneur that hates your product you should make a different
product.

~~~
marklittlewood
Agree!

I posted this as I have just had two conversations with amazing techies who
have created brilliant products and now want to, 'hire a sales guy' to do all
the rest.

Sales people selling shit should just f __k off and die. The more
entrepreneurs that adopted your attitude, the better the world would be.

